# Gaggia Classic - Replacement double filter basket issue



## steamingpuck (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi forum,

Been lurking a while but this is my first post!

I finally got around to replacing the pressurised double filter basket with crema device for a normal basket from Happy Donkey, I also got their 57/58mm tamper while I was at it.

Now, the new filter basket doesn't seem to sit and clip properly into the porta filter like the previous one, it kind of rocks around a bit, which is making it very tricky to get a decent level tamp! Is it expected that the basket can shift around a bit? I have only known and used the one supplied with the machine previously. Or is there a trick to get the basket to clip in better? As a note the Porta Filter is fine and has the wire clip thing in it


----------



## Mazza (Aug 11, 2010)

I bought a basket from HD for my Classic, it fits in very tightly, no rocking about, in fact its very difficult to remove !

(Wire clip thing ?)


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

You may need to re-bend / re-seat the wire clip as they sometimes bend out of shape and this makes the basket loose.

New clips are only a few pence each and it pays to keep one on hand for when this happens


----------



## steamingpuck (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi chaps, thanks for the replies, the previous basket required a knife or spoon handle to pop it out and this one is really quite loose. I will try bending the wire to make it a bit tighter! Cheers.


----------



## MonkeyHarris (Dec 3, 2010)

Does the basket have a ridge for the wire to grip onto? or is is ridgeless


----------



## steamingpuck (Jun 8, 2011)

Yea a very minimal ridge, I got the wire out and squeezed it in a bit and now get a slightly more secure fit. I noticed as well that because it wasn't sitting flush in the porta filter that I couldn't level off to the top and then tamp as it was too high against the grouphead.

Fingers crossed it'll stay in place now, a nice easy cheap fix, thats what I like









Thanks again.


----------

